# Einstellung Fox Dämpfer Nude Evol Trunnion DPS 165x40



## FirstGeneration (6. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
Leider gibt es noch kein ähnliches Thema, daher will ich meine Fragen in einem neuen Thread platzieren.

Ich komme beim Einstellen des SAG nicht wirklich weiter. Bei 150psi habe ich 25% SAG und bei 190psi habe ich immer noch 25% SAG. Ist das normal (zb wegen Progression) und ich muss weiter erhöhen, um auf 20% zu kommen oder mache ich grunsätzlich was falsch? Gewicht sind 78kg.

Frage 2 - wie viel PSI fahrt ihr bei welchem Gewicht?

3. Rebound steht bei mir in Mittelstellung. Ändert sich wirklich was gravierend, wenn man eine oder zwei Rasten in Richtung slow oder fast verändert? Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keinen Unterschied gespürt.....
Aber ggg. merkt man erst was bei 30%?

Viele Grüsse


----------



## ghostmuc (6. Mai 2020)

Fahre mit ähnlichen Gewicht mit 140 PSi.
Aber letztendlich kommts auch auf deinen Fahrstil und was du fährst an.

Die Klicks merkt man einen rauf und runter kaum. Zwei find ich schon.
Wobei ich für die Marathonfahrerei ne fixe Einstellung hab die irgendwie für alles passt. Bedingungen wechseln ja ständig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FirstGeneration (6. Mai 2020)

Wieviel % SAG hast du bei 140 PSI?

Fahrstil ist leistungsorientiertes Training und Wettkampf. Daher eher straff als zu weich, aber trotzdem sollte es natürlich passen. Ggg liegt es daran, dass der Dämpfer erst noch eingeritten werden muss- Rad ist neu.

Was bewirkt denn zwei Klicks in Richtung fast oder slow bzw machst du das wirklich immer von der Strecke abhängig? CC Rennen kann ich folgen aber beim MA ist doch eigentlich die Mitte am besten....?


----------



## ghostmuc (6. Mai 2020)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Wieviel % SAG hast du bei 140 PSI?
> 
> Fahrstil ist leistungsorientiertes Training und Wettkampf. Daher eher straff als zu weich, aber trotzdem sollte es natürlich passen. Ggg liegt es daran, dass der Dämpfer erst noch eingeritten werden muss- Rad ist neu.
> 
> Was bewirkt denn zwei Klicks in Richtung fast oder slow bzw machst du das wirklich immer von der Strecke abhängig? CC Rennen kann ich folgen aber beim MA ist doch eigentlich die Mitte am besten....?



Ich schau morgen mal nach


----------



## ghostmuc (7. Mai 2020)

SAG liegt bei mir zwischen 20 und 25%.
Rebound 5 auf.

Passt für mich am besten. Und im Gegensatz zur Gabel fahr ich den Dämpfer im serienmäßigen Setup.

Wie geschrieben, ich fahr eigentlich immer in dem Setup. Gerade für längere Strecken wo der Charakter immer wechselt der beste Kompromiss für mich. Aber mit einer leichten Tendenz zur schnelleren Rebound. Gerade hier in den Alpen wenn man auch mal ne Trail bergab fährt. Und auch wenn du ne Forststraße bergab glühst und vor der Kurve Bremswellen sind passt es


----------



## FirstGeneration (7. Mai 2020)

Prima und Danke.


----------



## FirstGeneration (12. Mai 2020)

Dämpferdruck scheint doch bei jedem anders zu "streuen" ….

Nach etlichen Beiträgen aus dem Netz ergibt sich für mich, daß viele/einige mit ca. 75kg zw. 195-200psi fahren, um 20%SAG zu haben...
bei 140PSI habe ich reichlich 30%SAG, zwischen 150-190PSI komischerweise immer ca. 25% und ab 190PSI aufwärts geht's dann wirklich merklich runter mit dem SAG.
(kein Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit und darauf, daß meine Dämpferpumpe auch 100%ig richtig misst.) 

Betrifft aber nur den Fox Nude Evol Trunnion DPS.
(ggf. hilfts es ja später noch anderen, die mit der üblichen Einstellung -Gewicht x2- nicht glücklich sind)


----------



## ghostmuc (12. Mai 2020)

Sorry, hab bei dir das EVOL ganz überlesen. Meiner ist ohne EVOL


----------



## FirstGeneration (12. Mai 2020)

kein Problem.
Aber wenigstens erklärt das jetzt den Unterschied, da ich auch mal mit 140PSI gefahren bin und mir das arg wenig vorkam. Aber da jeder andere Vorlieben hat ….
Grüße


----------



## Inf1n1ty (12. Mai 2020)

Nabend die Herrschaften. Ich mit meinen 105kg Fahrgewicht bin im Moment bei 300psi und einem SAG von nahe 30%. In der Bedienungsanleitung steht das man mit EVOL auf 350psi gehen kann (was bei mir mit 310psi und 25% SAG vllt hin hauen würde) aber auf dem Dämpfer selbst stehen 300psi. Ja ich weiss abspecken wäre eine Option  Kann man auf 310psi gehen (wie in der Anleitung bei EVOL beschrieben) oder sollte man bei 300psi aufhören.  
Euch noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## FirstGeneration (13. Mai 2020)

Schau mal heute Abend, was auf meinem Dämpfer steht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FirstGeneration (14. Mai 2020)

Du hast Recht! Laut Manual 350psi, laut Aufdruck am Dämpfer max. 300psi..... ???
Wenn Du einen Scott-Laden in der Nähe hast, fahr dahin. Ggf. kann Dir dort jemand mit Erfahrung sagen, daß zB. bis 350psi doch geht....Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, über die Fox-Homepage den technischen Support direkt anzuschreiben und dort zu fragen. Meist antworten die sehr schnell und direkt. 
Wichtig - auf dem Dämpfer ist ein "Dämpfercode" (4 Stellen mit Buchstaben und Zahlen), den brauchst du dazu auch bzw. darüber kannst du auf der Foxseite auch in das Manual speziell deiner Gabel schauen.

Und zuletzt  - berichte mal über das Ergebnis damit auch andere später davon profitieren können.


----------



## Inf1n1ty (15. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte mit der Tune ID schon einmal Kontakt mit FOX aufgenommen, weil auf der Website keine näheren Infos kamen. Ich habe die Links mal als PDF gefasst und in den Anhang geworfen. Dem Support habe ich eben geantwortet mit der "psi Frage". Wenn ich wieder Antwort bekomme melde ich mich natürlich.


----------



## Inf1n1ty (20. Mai 2020)

Es kam Antwort:

If there's a sticker on the shock that lists 300 psi max, then it's 300 psi max. These manuals apply to a wide range of models and the Nude shock has a few differences.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (16. Juni 2020)

Hallo, ich habe kürzlich mein neues Spark 930 (2020) bekommen und musste direkt feststellen, dass der Fox Nude Evol Trunnion eine starke Geräuschentwicklung beim Ein- und ausfedern macht.  Klingt so, als würde man den kleinen Reissverschluss eines Campingzeltes zügig rauf und runter ziehen. Jedenfalls ziemlich nervig... 

Habe den Dämpfer bereits ausgebaut und per Hand bewegt mit dem Ergebnis, dass er auch dann selbige Geräusche von sich gibt (es liegt also nicht am Rahmen).
Danach die Luftkammer aufgeschraubt, um nachzusehen, ob im Innern was defekt oder irgendwie lose ist. Aber alles unauffällig. Hab dann den Volumenspacer mal weggelassen, weil ich den im Verdacht hatte. Aber die Geräusche bleiben nach dem Zusammenbauen leider erhalten.

Geben Eure Dämpfer auch so Töne von sich? Oder hab ich einen Garantiefall erwischt? :-/


----------



## FirstGeneration (16. Juni 2020)

Meiner macht keine Töne.....


----------



## Paddyfr (17. Juni 2020)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe kürzlich mein neues Spark 930 (2020) bekommen und musste direkt feststellen, dass der Fox Nude Evol Trunnion eine starke Geräuschentwicklung beim Ein- und ausfedern macht.  Klingt so, als würde man den kleinen Reissverschluss eines Campingzeltes zügig rauf und runter ziehen. Jedenfalls ziemlich nervig...
> 
> Habe den Dämpfer bereits ausgebaut und per Hand bewegt mit dem Ergebnis, dass er auch dann selbige Geräusche von sich gibt (es liegt also nicht am Rahmen).
> Danach die Luftkammer aufgeschraubt, um nachzusehen, ob im Innern was defekt oder irgendwie lose ist. Aber alles unauffällig. Hab dann den Volumenspacer mal weggelassen, weil ich den im Verdacht hatte. Aber die Geräusche bleiben nach dem Zusammenbauen leider erhalten.
> ...


Das klingt nach einem Defekt am Dämpfer, ich würde den Reklamieren und zu Fox senden.
Du kannst mir gerne eine PN senden, dann kann ich dir dabei  helfen. Reklamationen werden bei Fox priorisiert behandelt, somit sollte das nicht allzu lange Zeit in Anspruch nehmen - muss aber über einen Fachhändler eingereicht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FirstGeneration (17. Juni 2020)

Hallo @Paddyfr - wie man oben lesen kann, bin ich nicht wirklich zufrieden mit meinem Dämpfer, da ich bei 80kg diesen bis auf 220PSI aufpumpen musste, damit der SAG "nur" 20% beträgt. Die Performance leider aber etwas darunter, finde ich ….

Ist das normal so (ggf. wg EVOL) daß man den Dämpfer so sehr aufpumpen muss? Bei meinen anderen Bikes klappt es immer so mit Gewichtx2=PSI....?

2.Frage - ist die Performance ggf. dann besser, wenn man den einen Token rausnimmt (der wohl drin ist)?

Viele Grüße
Tom


----------



## Paddyfr (17. Juni 2020)

Was für eine Dämpferpumpe hast du? Hat diese ein 2-Step Ventil damit beim Abschrauben keine Luft verloren geht? Beim Aufschrauben geht ja immer etwas verloren, der Schlauch und Manometer müssen gefüllt werden...



FirstGeneration schrieb:


> damit der SAG "nur" 20% beträgt


Wenn du diese Prozentzahl vom SAG ignorierst und einen Druck X im Dämpfer hast, nutzt du bei deinen Abfahrten den Federweg, oder versteifst du dich jetzt einfach auf diese Zahl und willst unbedingt den Wert erreichen, obwohl es eigentlich mit mehr SAG auch gut passt?


----------



## FirstGeneration (17. Juni 2020)

Dämpferpumpe ist eine Topeak Pocket Shock. Ich glaube, die ist in Ordnung dafür, oder?

Grds. hast du schon Recht. Aber ich fahre von Scott ein Spark RC Pro 2020 im Training und im Rennen und da für mich "Dämpfung" eher Luxus ist (gehöre zur Laktatjunkiefraktion) sollte mein Rad eher weniger dämpfen....und 25%SAG finde ich schon ziemlich viel. Du meinst also, daß gehört so...ok; dann schau ich mal, ob sich die Geradeaus/Berghoch-Performance so viel verschlechtert, wenn ich statt 20%SAG mit 220PSI nur mal 180PSI reinpumpe.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (17. Juni 2020)

Paddyfr schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einem Defekt am Dämpfer, ich würde den Reklamieren und zu Fox senden.
> Du kannst mir gerne eine PN senden, dann kann ich dir dabei  helfen. Reklamationen werden bei Fox priorisiert behandelt, somit sollte das nicht allzu lange Zeit in Anspruch nehmen - muss aber über einen Fachhändler eingereicht werden.



Ich habe die Ursache nun per Ausschlussverfahren gefunden. Es ist der große Dichring:





Man hört das "Surren" bereits, wenn man das Gehäuse der Luftkammer draufschiebt und bewegt.
Hatte zunächst die weißen Stützringe neben der Dichtung im Verdacht, aber auch ohne diese erzeugt der Dichtring das Geräusch. Wenn man die Luftkammer ohne die Dichtung draufschraubt und den Dämpfer bewegt, ist er komplett leise. Ergo ist es defiinitiv der Dichtring.

Er scheint irgendwie zu hart zu sein. Vielleicht lag er vor der Montage zu lange an der Luft oder die Gummimischung ist ne Spur zu hart geraten bei der Produktion der Charge - ich weiß es nicht  

Oder ist es möglich, dass er sich erst ne Weile "einschleifen" muss und das Geräusch dann mit der Zeit verschwindet? Wäre aber unüblich, denke ich...

Ich denke ich werd einfach mal das Dichtungs-Kit 803-00-142 bestellen und den Dichtring tauschen. Wenn's dann immer noch so laut surrt, wird er eingeschickt.


----------



## FirstGeneration (18. August 2021)

Ich hole das Thema noch mal hoch, da ich langsam aufgebe.....
Spark RC - 80kg - 150PSI ca. und Sag ca. bei 25-30%, aber das ist nicht das, was mich umtreibt; sondern das der Dämpfer auch bei 150PSI nur lediglich ca. 2/3 nutzt. Bin extra am Wochenende diverse Downhill-Strecken mit dem Rad gefahren, um den Dämpfer mal richtig zu fordern.
Aber egal, ob 150PSI oder 200PSI - der Dämpfer nutzt nur ca. 2/3. 
Liegt das an "Evol" und geht nicht anders oder sollte ich mal einen Token rausnehmen oder hänge ich gedanklich gerade irgendwo??
(RS-Gabel funzt super)


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (21. August 2021)

Klingt seltsam... 
Ich fahre meinen (120mm Version) mit 157 psi und ohne Token bei 68kg fahrfertig und bei größeren Sprüngen/Drops wird der FW regelmäßig zu 100% ausgenutzt. 

Schalt- und Bremsleitung haben auch genug Spielraum unterm Tretlager?  

Versuchs halt mal ohne den Token.


----------



## reiterfred (17. Mai 2022)

Hallo liebe Biker!

Ich muss hier auch mal einklincken. Ich hab ein Scott Spark RC 900 Team 2021 und bei diesem ist ein FOX NUDE EVOL Trunnion Dämpfer verbaut. Soweit so gut. Jedoch federt der Dämpfer auch wenn er gesperrt ist minimal. Also, eigentlich sogar mehr als minimal. Es ist Bergauf schon etwas mühsam, weil doch sehr viel Kraft in den Dämpfer geht, anstatt in die Kurbel. Und es ist auch für mich im Kopf nervig.
Weiß vielleicht hier jemand ob das "normal" ist oder ob sich das ändern lässt?

Im Dämpfer sind jetzt 200PSI bei 84KG Körpergewicht. SAG liegt bei gut 25%.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus

Liebe Grüße aus Oberösterreich
Fred


----------

